

There are no bugs, only unintended causation  - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/706-there-are-no-bugs-only-unintended-causation

======
edw519
"Bugs are always about a lack of good information"

Wrong.

Bugs are the result of either:

\- not knowing what you're doing

    
    
                or
    

\- knowing what you're doing but releasing prematurely anyway

